# Somebody Keyed My Car!



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Someone last night key my car that was parked in front of my house. The whole back driver side near the gas tank has a 5 letter curse word etched so deep that I can slip my fingernail through the markings. Since they marked a word verses just scratching, I'm guessing it wasn't random, but have no clue why they did it. Maybe they didn't like me parking in the street that's right in front of my house? Doesn't make sense since most times people don't park there anyway and it is in front of my house. Blah, maybe it was random...in any event I'll have my camera out and watch the car for a few days, since I'm leaving it parked there while I'll drive the other car. Guess my neighborhood is going downhill...there is a sense of "white flight" in the area, and more house renting going on.

Is there anyway I can fix scratch by hand i.e car 'nail' polish and maybe some buffing. 

-John N.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Depends if it was just the clearcoat or not. Sounds pretty deep, and I would take it in somewhere to have them fix it. It shouldn't be too bad ($$-wise) if it is localized to one area.

Sorry to hear that, dude! That sucks! Use your video cam to see if you can catch anyone, and turn them into the police! I know how you feel.....I work in downtown Detroit, and have had my tires slashed, car broken into, and a window smashed out. I had to find different parking, which luckily came when I switched to a higher position. Otherwise, I would have had to pay up the butt to park in a "safe" area!

I just don't understand the maliciousness of people. What did they gain, exactly, by doing that to you?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Messing with a person's car is the ultimate show of cowardice. Sounds to me like you might be a victim of mistaken identity. I don't think some punk, coward hooligan would take the time to single out a car just randomly to do damage that would take that much time and effort. They probably thought it belonged to someone else.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

That sucks. If it's a newer car I wouldn't recommend trying to fix it yourself if it's as deep as you say. It'll probably need a good sanding, new coats of paint and a new clearcoat. The pros are really able to perform magic with that sort of thing.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

tell you a tip ...
a) random (punk)
B) neightboor
c) enemy wich anycase could be your neightboor


think on one of this options that are more factible and think of the people that are on this category.
have you argue with somebody laterly, somebody have complaint about you, your car,dog, children...
at the end there must be at least 5 persons, do what police do talk to them about what happended and be very discret do not make them feel intimidated, i´m sure soon you will realize who did it.

good look


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

by the way about the sratch...i don´t think it will look as new....some body is not happy with their life...


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

if its just a scuff mark, chances are you can buff it out. but if its a scratch youre going to have to get it repainted.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

John N. said:


> Someone last night key my car that was parked in front of my house. The whole back driver side near the gas tank has a 5 letter curse word etched so deep that I can slip my fingernail through the markings. Since they marked a word verses just scratching, I'm guessing it wasn't random, but have no clue why they did it. Maybe they didn't like me parking in the street that's right in front of my house? Doesn't make sense since most times people don't park there anyway and it is in front of my house. Blah, maybe it was random...in any event I'll have my camera out and watch the car for a few days, since I'm leaving it parked there while I'll drive the other car. Guess my neighborhood is going downhill...there is a sense of "white flight" in the area, and more house renting going on.
> 
> Is there anyway I can fix scratch by hand i.e car 'nail' polish and maybe some buffing.
> 
> -John N.


I know how that feels  I finally moved into a safer neighbourhood so I though after living in a neighbourhood where my car was being vandalized weekly. I just purchased a brand new Mazda 3 GT sport and after 4 months of the car being parked in overcap parking where I live, some A-Hole goes and scratches the car all the way around. From the gas tank and on both sides double scratch extending all the way to the front. The hood even had a finger nail deep scratch. It was apparent that who ever did it wanted to be sure that I would notice it as it was a double scartch on both ends and a deep scratch on the hood. Estimated damage $2800. The areas will have to be sanded down and repainted. I have two years as per my insurance to get the work done. I am afraid to get the work done so soon thinking the coward will do it again. I believe it is someone who lives in my condominium. I guess people don't need a reason to be jealous.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ya, I'm disgusted with the type of people who would go and vandalize someone's property, especially a car since it can be expensive to fix. rogar-Si 

The scratches look pretty deep, so I think I'm going to file an insurance claim and get a body shop estimate for the repair. I just filed a report with the police to help me along with the claim. Hopefully my rates won't go up. Maybe sometime soon I'm hoping to catch the vandel coming back to admire his/her artwork. Why someone would do this to me I don't know..I don't even know or interact with the neighbors. So I'm thinking it's still random...but why take the time to write a word!  

-John N.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

John N. said:


> ...Maybe sometime soon I'm hoping to catch the vandel coming back to admire his/her artwork...
> -John N.


Lol, I know what you are saying. I wait, pray and hope that I catch the person in the act again.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, John, that really sucks.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your car, that's pretty lousy. I can totally identify with you, someone keyed my car about a month ago. They went all the down the passengers side with a key and it looks like the stopped at the end and decided to just scribble up and down, it's a mess. My boyfriend has buffed some of it so it's not as noticealbe, although I know it's there and it makes me furious. 

My car was also parked right out in front of my house!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'm not overly concerned about the damage. A couple of scratches would be better than a curse word label which is the most disturbing. I filed a police report for the insurance, and the officer said they would try to increase their patrols in the neighborhood. It's very fustrating to see an affluent lakeside community spiral down the tubes.



I'm convince, just like the "white flight" in parts of Los Angeles back in the 80/90s, there is going to a mass exodus of the current homeowners, and an influx of a rougher looking crowd bringing down property value and causing more issues.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

So sorry!  People can be so mean. 

Today I had lunch with a girlfriend who is getting married next week. Someone stole her car in broad daylight last week. Right before her wedding!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, that's terrible. I've never understood how people who don't have lives think they have to destroy someone else's property to amuse themselves. 

You could always try a trail camera pointed at the car which would be triggered by movement. Ours even takes 20 seconds of video, plus a photo when it's triggered. We have the infrared, so there is no flash even if it goes off at night. We use it for wildlife, but it would work for pretty much anything.


----------



## oni (Jun 22, 2007)

If you suspect someone, maybe you should set a 'trap'. See if they key it again, and BOOM! Lawsuit!


Otherwise, park indoor as much as you can. That really suck though, sorry, but that person will get what's coming to him/ her eventually.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Man, that bites. I'd murder someone if they did that to mine. In retrospect though, I've thought about it all of once. The (what is written on your car ) called a guy in a wheelchair I work with a stupid crip. BOY is she going to be getting flat out nasty rude service from now on when she comes in since we aren't allowed to ban people unless they do damage to the property.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

John N. said:


> Guess my neighborhood is going downhill...there is a sense of "white flight" in the area, and more house renting going on.
> 
> Is there anyway I can fix scratch by hand i.e car 'nail' polish and maybe some buffing.
> 
> -John N.


Sounds like you need more then a camera! 

One time I found my car on the neighbor's lawn...wussies couldnt break the steering wheel lock.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Insurance is probably the best way to go. Properly repairing the paint on something like that requires sanding it down and blending it in the with surrounding area. Depending on where you live I would expect a $500.00 or so estimate to get it fixed. At least your car isn't red. Red is impossible to match the color correctly.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry to see that John!! That sucks pretty bad...

DO you drive a Toyota Carolla? Or a Honda Accord? That's my guess to your car.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey John...man, it really sucks when cowards vandalize stuff.

My friend had the doors stolen off his Jeep twice (and then he put special locks on the exposed hinges). He went through his insurance both times and his rate wasn't affected. I think what happens is insurance companies will ding your zip code for acts of vandalism & theft. So in the end, everyone in that area will be affected.

Doesn't Tom Barr live in Mid/Northern Cali?  


DJ


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, man! 

I don't know if it's worse but what if the culprit who keyed your car was an animal, and I am talking about my own experience.


Should I sue my neighbor who owned the feline punk? 


Either way, things like these suck big time. Hope you'll find the vandal and bring him/her to justice.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

something that deep probably can''t be fixed besides repainting the whole thing. i heard on the radio awhile ago of this new paint job that can prevent scratches. it's spose to heal together after someone scratches the car. weird.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Well I know my story isn't as bad as getting your car keyed, because that would really suck, and I'm sorry to hear that happened to you. But Vandals have no sense at all, its just a matter of wrecking stuff. their feeble minds can't comprehend the value of anything.

I'll start off by saying my cars a piece of crap. Its old, it's rusty I've been in 2 accidents in it. One was front end, cosmetic damage to the front bumper, signal lights, and paint. the other accident was a little more severe which the passenger side rear panel was crunched in. I managed to have the quarter panel pulled out and the rear suspension repaired enough that it is drivable. But it was done as cheap as possible, because I didn't have collision coverage so there is still very visible damage. I mean it really looks terrible. I drive it because I can't afford a new one as of yet. Anyways thats not the point.

But it being an ugly heap of junk didn't stop someone from trying to steal it. Why bother? I mean if your going to steal a car and risk jail, why take my car? But they were too stupid to be able to steal it. _*They tried the screwdriver in the ignition bit*_. Seriously? I mean come on, how could they have thought that could work? Then they pulled the CD player out...... but then left it. So they pretty much destroyed the ignition. Which again I didn't have insurance for. I didnt figure my car would actually get stolen, but yeah I guess its my own darn fault but, oh well. I fixed the ignition myself. It was then I fould out how stupid the thief/thieves were. Its so incredibly easy to steal my car, it's almost comical. I wont tell anyone how, but I kid you not, knowing what I know now, I could steal the same model of car in 20 seconds flat.

In an unrelated incident, but still stupid, maybe even more stupid. *Someone actually stole my hubcaps* from a mall parking lot. I didn't think people actually did that. It's not as if my rims were nice, not at all, not even slightly. There cheap plastic crap, with almost all of the paint peeled off of them. Whats even more stupid is the fact that one was crushed in from the accident I had months earlier. Its just mind bogglingly stupid.

Thats my story.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Haha, what an insane story T-bone. People, especially criminals/vandelsk can be ridiculously dense. I suppose that's one of the reason why they do the things they do.  

Paul, interesting question. I'm believe the owner would be responsible for the damages incurred if you manage to catch the feline in the act of accidently scratch the car. Much like if a dog bites a person, then that owner is responsible for the medical bills. 

As for the scratches on my vehicle, I managed to buff out some of the letters so that the direct curse word isn't as intelligible, but nonetheless it's still there. No biggie though, I've moved past the incident and just hope that it doesn't happen again. 

-John N.


----------

